# I got to class early and drew this.



## Dionicio3 (May 3, 2018)

Unfortunately, the black marker I was using started to die, and that was the only one

Took about 5 minutes


----------



## Owenge (May 3, 2018)

oh shit, it's game n' watch


----------



## andeers (May 3, 2018)

Wow, and it landed right on nine. What a lucky strike


----------



## Scarlet (May 3, 2018)

His body looks like hell itself erupted onto his skin, the nine signifying the level of pain as he screams in agony.

Good shit tho


----------



## Ryuzaki_MrL (May 3, 2018)

Scarlet said:


> His body looks like hell itself erupted onto his skin, the nine signifying the level of pain as he screams in agony.



Wow, that was... deep.


----------



## Dionicio3 (May 3, 2018)

Scarlet said:


> His body looks like hell itself erupted onto his skin, the nine signifying the level of pain as he screams in agony.
> 
> Good shit tho


Yeah, I wish the marker didn't start dying


----------



## BlueFox gui (May 3, 2018)

if the marker had more ink you should have done in the whole frame


----------



## Deleted User (May 4, 2018)

missing facial hair, 0/10


----------



## gnmmarechal (May 4, 2018)

Scarlet said:


> His body looks like hell itself erupted onto his skin, the nine signifying the level of pain as he screams in agony.
> 
> Good shit tho


Is it a mighty number 9


----------

